# Son's Portrait shots please critique.



## JuiceGoose (Oct 4, 2006)

Had the chance to practice some portrait work over the weekend. Please let me know what I could work on. What you like and don't like. 
Keep in mind the photo's have been resized for 2cool. The originals can be seen at www.adamlathropphotography.com

Thanks for the inputs.


----------



## JuiceGoose (Oct 4, 2006)

one more


----------



## dicklaxt (Jun 2, 2005)

looks about perfect to me.nice work

dick


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

I wouldn't change a thing.


----------



## JuiceGoose (Oct 4, 2006)

I know I need to get rid of the shadow in the bucket one for sure. I missed it last night in post. 

Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## Fishin' Fool (Oct 30, 2005)

These look great. I would darken the background with photoshop to bring more emphasis to the subject, but thats just a personal preference. The composition and techinque is spot on.


Nothing wrong with the shadow, if it bothers you, use a stronger fill light or photoshop it out. What type of lighting where you using?


----------



## JuiceGoose (Oct 4, 2006)

I was using a sb-600 flash fired off a radio popper and bounced off the wall in front of him.


----------



## Fishin' Fool (Oct 30, 2005)

Good job with the lighting you used.


----------



## carlosh (Jul 10, 2008)

I like them just fine, though I'm not sure about the one that only show an orange an some feet. The only other comment I would make is that you might want to use umbrella reflectors on the shadow sides. They don't get rid of the shadows, but they do help bring out the face.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

They all look great!


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

Adam,

Probably going to be a little harsher than most. I like the lighting and especially the catch lights on those big eyes. I also think you did a great job in getting a variety of images.

The biggest issue I see here is cropping and framing. In many of the shots part of the head and hands are cut off. I'm sure you're trying to bring out the eyes, but cropping at the neck line creating the "floating head" is generally considered a big no-no.

In shots were he's standing consider shooting in portrait instead of landscape format and cutoff about mid-bicep. You can better fill the frame that way and lose a lot of the extraneous stuff in those landscape shots. Give it a try - I think you'll like the results.


----------



## JuiceGoose (Oct 4, 2006)

Harshness is to be expect bud no worries. What shots in particular are you speaking of. Composition is my main focus right now. It's a lot more intense then people generally think.


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

Pics 1,4,7,8 all cutoff part of the head, 5 cuts off both hands and 2,4,7,8 are all cropped at the neck. Best advise I can give on composition is what I stated above and try to use the rule of thirds whenever you can. Also if his head is turned or he's looking in a particular direction that's where you want the "lookspace" to be, So for example in the B&W his heads turned to our right. Reframe him on the left 1/3 of the frame (which will also bring the hand back). 

I would also advise you shoot wider which will let you experiment with a variety of cropping styles. Good luck...he looks like a scrambler.


----------

